# 2015 bride-to-be chat thread



## Aidan's Mummy

So I couldn't see a chat thread for 2015 brides, so I thought I would make one. If there is one then just point me in the right direction please :)

Thought it would be nice to talk about our plans, share ideas, vent frustrations and share our excitment x


----------



## auntiesarah25

Hi! I might be a 2015 bride - we haven't set a date yet but the way everything is going it might not happen until then.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hi hun :wave:


----------



## missZOEEx

Ooo! ME! ME! I'm a 2015 bride-to-be! 
Was planning on getting married THIS year - but have had to push it back a year. Date not 100% set.... but we're thinking in March/April or October/November. 
I feel like I have the whoooole thing planned. I know exactly what I want & how to get it done. Just need to save the finances! :(

will be good to meet some other 2015 brides!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Paying for it is so hard isn't it! I never released how expensive a wedding was until we actually started planning. Been engaged since 2012 and we are only just in a position to actually book and start paying for things. Have the venue sorted and we have an appointment on Thursday with a lady that decorates rooms. What are your colors? We are cadburys purple and ivory x


----------



## Bartness

Hi, I got engaged Christmas eve, and am planning on getting married in June of 2015! 

MY OH is the one who has no clue how much weddings costs, he thought we'd be able to rent a ballroom at a hotel, feed 200 people, get married at the most expensive ceremony site in town, and rent a limo for us, get an awesome DJ, and photographer all for 8 thousand dollars. I laughed in his face...seriously he has no idea.  

Im looking to book the ceremony site and reception venue here in the next week or two...am I crazy?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No not crazy at all hun. I booked my venue in November and even then the lady said she wold see if she had it available. They say too book as early as possible to avoid disappointment x


----------



## missZOEEx

I agree! ^ booking early is definitely not crazy. :) 
As for your husband-to-be....... If only $8,000 could get all that.  
We're looking at a $6-10,000(AUD) budget which I think is doable because we're going for an extremely laid back, intimate wedding. 

I LOVEEEEE Cadbury Purple & Ivory! very pretty. 
I think we're going with ivory, silver & pops of coral (orangey-pinky colour) :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ooo that sounds so pretty :) I got a wedding organised today to write everything in. Hopefully help me get more organised x


----------



## Bartness

Well yesterday I got OH to FINALLY agree on the reception venue, and he asked "why don't we have the ceremony at the same place?"

DOH! I suggested this last week, as it will save money and he said "it was stupid" ...but now that its 'his idea' its fine. LOL. Men.

Im going to call our first choice for the reception venue this coming Friday, and make an appointment to see it, and book it!

AS for colors I want do a wine theme wedding so I was thinking Dark Purple (think eggplant or plum) and not sure of an accent color yet...any suggestions?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:ROFL: Men ey! Are yo excited about going for a viewing? I was so excited before ors I couldn't sleep lol. Umm I think white, Ivory, lighter purple or red may look nice with dark purple :) x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Or black? x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Hiiii :D

Im getting married on 8th Aug 2015!

My wedding is costing 4,100, it includes wedding brekkie for 50 people, buffett in night, bridal suite, DJ, drinks when we arrive

Im lucky my Dads paying for it :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi hi :wave: Our's are so close! We should be wedding buddies :) That's so nice I think in total with a wedding breakfast for 60 and evening buffet reception for 90 people is costing us (well my dad) 1,600. Then My sister is giving me a dress as a present. With everything else added on I think our wedding in nearing the 6 thousand mark. Facebook has been a godsend. I got all my chair covers with sashes, favors and a sweet cart for 185, all my flowers including top table for 125 and my hair, make up, eyelashes, nails and a trial for 125. Local venders can be so cheap especially those working from home.

Is anyone nervous already? I am. My main worry is set up can't be done until the morning and I won't be there to over see the people dressing the room! x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Oops forgot chair covers are also in it too.

Im nervous! I ccan see there being arguments over peoples kids not being invited to day time. My OH has 42 people in his family so we have had to cut couisns out!

Ive got my sisters and my little girls as bridesmaids. Probs be arguments about that!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

We are only letting family bring children hun, then friends can't bring children. Like yo the family alone is big let alone friends. At the end of the day hun you don't have endless amounts of money. If people wish to bring children maybe say they are welcome but they have to pay? x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Thats what Im going to say if they kick off. Extra £45 each!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

45 each do you not get children cheaper? x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Dont think so.

He has 12 cousins too, some of them will be 15+ but not worth the arguments with whys she going and hes not etc


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Can totally understand that. What a nightmare x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello!! Im getting married 25th April 2015, nice to meet other 2015 brides! :happydance: 

I have a journal somewhere.... anyone else starting one up?

We have a venue in mind, just finalising plans to get a quote. Its on the 5th floor room of the hotel (top floor) so theres lovely views, plus a separate bar area. Looks to be pretty cheap too, a finger buffet for 80 for £1500, including DJ and bridal suite. We are not having the DJ though. 

I like the coral colour scheme, would look amazing for a summer wedding. I love dark wintery colours like cranberry and dark green. Not sure if it would suit a spring wedding though :dohh: I think I might go for a midnight blue with silver and gold. Blue will really suit the bridesmaids, they will be wearing long dresses, and I hope to have one which is just below the knee (to show off my shoes :rofl: ) The bouquet will be spring flowers (including daffodils) which will look amazing against the blue dresses (my dress will be silvery, but should stand out just as much I hope).


----------



## Emma&Freya

Im thinking of doing a journal :) im desperate to show my venue off can I :blush:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Defiantly show it off :) x


----------



## Emma&Freya

https://www.theparkhotel.biz/Wedding Brochure 2015 SUZIE.pdf


----------



## Bartness

There will be kids at our wedding, they will be invited though I hope most of them will be left with babysitters. I would just feel horrible leaving out the little ones!

That venue looks amazing, Emma!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Bartness I feel awful, but cos my Mum and Dad are paying im obviously limited :( I cant afford the extras which does make me upset, but they will be there to party in the night :)

My Mums buying the girls a portable dvd player for xmas this year so that will be handy for the wedding :)

My venue Im so excited for, Ive got the little room to get married in cos its got stairs and a better aisle :haha: and I have a better outside :rofl: watch the other bride getting married in the bigger room be on here now


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

That venue is stunning! x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Thank you <3


----------



## missZOEEx

Gooorgeous Venue! Can I share the one at the top of my list? I'll just attach a pic.
It's an enclosed room with glass ceilings, tree's, fairylights etc to make it look like its outside. :') Room hire is FREE & I feel like decorations should be kept minimal - but it's $99AUD per head. 

As for kiddies - our reception is already going to be small. 40ish people. So our son will be the only one there. I wanted the couple of parents to be able to relax. :) 

We're currently leaning towards April 2015. :) April is Autumn (fall) in Australia & is my favourite month for weddings! We're having a garden ceremony and the golden orange and reds of the leaves and trees will be stunning!
 



Attached Files:







Rydges-CH-79.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emma&Freya

Wow Zoe <3 <3 <3


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi Girls, how exciting is it that we are getting married NEXT year?!
we are planning to marry on 8 August 2015 if the venue is available for that date, we are going to see it on the 19 of this month and will book it then if it is.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Zoe that is out of this world 

Hi maryp0ppins :wave: That is a week before ours :) I hope you get your date x


----------



## Bartness

Hi again, Zoe that venue is very nice. 

I'm only going to call our first choice venue, and I'm going to ask on the date of Friday June 26th, 2015. 

Still haven't decided on my accent color. I'm at a loss of what will look good with a dark purple (cant use silver, because those were my cousins colors), maybe just go with lighter shades of purple like lavender and what not, and a few shades of complimenting pinks in the flowers? 

I have my heart set on doing a wine theme. I have a ton of neat ideas with wine bottles and wine corks. we've been saving corks now for about two years, so hopefully we will have enough.

I started weight watchers online, this is my second week. I have a year and a half to loose 60 lbs.! I'm starting out slow, with just learning how to eat right, and then I'll start adding in exercising (I'm a bit lazy). wish me luck!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Zoe that venue is gorgeous!

Bartness, this may sound like a cliche, but maybe a wine colour would go with dark purple? I like cranberry, dark green and dark purple together. 

This is a pic of my venue, set up for someones wedding (not my sort of thing colour-wise :haha:) The windows overlook the town (old spa town so pretty). Behind the photographer is a separate bar area.


----------



## Charlie91

Hope you guys don't mind another :hi:.

Our wedding is booked for June 20th 2015. I know I need to start organising but I'm completely baffled where to start :dohh: - all we have is a date and a venue!!


----------



## Bartness

Charlie, with a year and half to go just having a date and venue booked is fantastic. 

For more information on where you should go on your planning I totally suggest www.theknot.com Its seriously a fantastic site, you can plug in your date, and colors and it gives you a check list, and heck you can even manage your guests list on it, AND do your budgeting on it. 

I'm using it for my *hopefully* June 26th,2015 (if not that day it will be June 19th) wedding. I just have to see if the venue is available on that/those days so I can book!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi charlie :wave:

An one got an idea's for table names? I have no idea and I am rubbish at stuff like that x


----------



## Charlie91

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi charlie :wave:
> 
> An one got an idea's for table names? I have no idea and I am rubbish at stuff like that x

I haven't even thought about anything like that :dohh: - 1 2 3 4 5 it is :haha:. Perhaps places you and OH have been?

I didn't even consider transporting my guests from the ceremony to the reception until my aunty mentioned it to me :dohh:.


----------



## Bartness

Aidan, whats the theme for your wedding?

Like for mine table names would be something like: Merlot, chardonnay, White Zin, etc....

well I went to the venue we want for the reception/wedding, and they have our date open, I got a welcome packet with menu lists of preferred venders, costs break downs, etc....

The date is being held for us for two weeks, and Im pretty sure we will be putting the deposit down asap, I just have to ask my parents for the money (they are contributing 2,000, and the deposit is 2,000 so perfect right?).


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Bartness said:


> Aidan, whats the theme for your wedding?
> 
> Like for mine table names would be something like: Merlot, chardonnay, White Zin, etc....
> 
> well I went to the venue we want for the reception/wedding, and they have our date open, I got a welcome packet with menu lists of preferred venders, costs break downs, etc....
> 
> The date is being held for us for two weeks, and Im pretty sure we will be putting the deposit down asap, I just have to ask my parents for the money (they are contributing 2,000, and the deposit is 2,000 so perfect right?).

It is cadburys' purple and ivory :)

Eeek that is so exciting! I bet you can't wait x


----------



## maryp0ppins

Theme wise I think we are goit to have a vintagey fun fair theme. Originally we had found a perfect venue and they said yes to hiring a carousel, but their website says no further bookings atm due to unforeseen circumstances. 

Also my mom bought me a wedding dress over the holidays! ! I was at home in Canada for Christmas and we went dress shopping for a bit of fun and I fell in love. I may not be home again until after we are married so I think my mom really wanted to go shoppt together/buy my dress. I need to loose a stone to fit into it perfectly which is totally doable!


----------



## Bartness

talked to my mom yesterday, about putting the deposit on the venue. My parents are going to make the deposit so OH and I are not stuck paying interest on our credit card for a year. YAY! Thanks mom and dad!

So a few things to mark off our list: Finalizing date, booking reception site (will more than likely do ceremony onsite also), and put down deposit to hold reception site!! WOOHOOO.

Its amazing out much more real it feels now that we have a place to have the wedding, even OH said 'its more real now that we have booked"

hmmm...Aiden, I'm not sure what about using chocolate names like: Hershey, Snickers, milky way...or candy names like again Hershey, gobstoppers, etc....

A carnival theme is cool, what colors are you going to use with that? Imagine all the fun names you can come up with for the tables too!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Im going to a wedding fayre on 2nd feb :D


----------



## Logan's Mum

Emma&Freya said:


> Im going to a wedding fayre on 2nd feb :D

Oooooo exciting! Not sure if I can persuade OH to go to one, do you have to pay to get in? X


----------



## Bartness

There is one on Feb. 9th where I live. I wont be going though, as OH refuses to go to any of them, and my mom is working that weekend (I also have to work, but would have taken half a day off to go). Im a bit bummed but oh well.


----------



## maryp0ppins

we went to one last sunday and booked our wedding!
we had to go with Monday Aug 3 as there were no saturdays left for summer 2015!
we are getting married here


----------



## Bartness

maryp0ppins said:


> we went to one last sunday and booked our wedding!
> we had to go with Monday Aug 3 as there were no saturdays left for summer 2015!
> we are getting married here

Holy crap! That is one AMAZING venue! seriously, jealous here!

Nothing wrong with having your wedding on a weekday! OH and I booked ours for Friday June 26, 2015...we didn't even check on availability of Saturdays we wanted a Friday


----------



## Bartness

Venue is officially booked for June 26th, 2015!!!!!

we got free chair covers added on too (thanks to my parents neighbors!) 

And they have up lighting and its fairly cheap, so we will be booking that here soon too!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Congratulations! Its very exciting and feels real now :)


----------



## MommyGrim

Hi all! :wave: We're getting married on March 15th, 2015! We planned for Oct. 2014 but OH lost his job then we found out we were having twins! So needless to say we didn't have the money to save for our wedding since we needed it elsewhere. It's also our 4 year anniversary so we get to keep our anniversary!


----------



## Marima

Hey girls. I'll join you. I got proposed 22.07.14 and we think that the big day will be in July 2015. So now I get to start planning the whole thing :happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi :wave:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

How's everyones plans going? 2014 is going so fast. Will soon be our year


----------



## Marima

We just started planning but for sure I know the church, where cerermony will be held. I already have some ideas about my dress. At first I thought of letting my mom sew a dress for me but now I think that the same dress I want, is for sale in AliExpress and has such a good price, that at first I try ordering from there. And if that doesn't succeed, then I can let my mom sew me that dress.
At the moment we're trying to get the guest list settled. Most arguable about that is children - I really don't want them in my wedding. I want to enjoy my ceremony, not to listen babies crying. And I want my friends and relatives to enjoy the party and dance, not to deal with their children. My OH thinks the same but he fears the most that there will be a lot of relatives offenced. I really don't care about it because after all it's our wedding day but have to calm him down somehow.
So how have you planned your wedding? Are children welcomed and if not then how do you plan on annoucing that?


----------

